# Describe your first session in therapy?



## socialdrugs (Jan 26, 2012)

My mum said that she'd sort out finding me a therapist. As far as I know I only have SA, although I've not been professionally diagnosed, and I've never had any experience with therapists or even councillors. It's only today I told her about my SA but I'm already nervous about seeing a therapist, and it seems a lot of people on here have had bad experiences. Could anyone who's been in therapy give me a detailed run down of what they said to you? I like to be prepared about what kind of question I'll face. Thanks


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Really awkward, I acted super quiet around my therapist for some reason :S But try to be open, I was quiet but open in what I said. 

(Therapy didn't help me but its effects are different for everyone).


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I was four years old, I just remember the "doctor" (or therapist, which is just a glorified philosophy major) being a total nutcase.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Boring. They just ask me private questions like: " are you retarded?", " Do you do drugs?", and " Are you a virgin?"


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

The first time I went to a therapist I was 15-16. Can't remember much about it. I know I was very quiet in sessions and they had to do most of the talking.
Often they ask things about why you want help, what your problems are, what you want to achieve in therapy, maybe things about your family, friends, school, daily life.

I can tell you how the first session in my latest therapy was. That's now a year ago.
She introduced herself. Asked me some things about myself. I already had an intake, but it was with someone else, so she asked me some more things about the things I had told. She wanted to know what kind of help I already had, what worked and what didn't. She wanted to know what I want to achieve in therapy. Then she explaned more about the therapy and what the plan will be.

I too have had bad experiences with therapist. But the one I have now is really good and it's actually going better with be for the first time since I was 15. There are good therapist and bad therapist. Don't give therapy up too soon. Before this therapist, I was with another. When I stated that one, I thought: this will be the last time I try therapy. If this doesn't help me, it's done''. That therapy didn't helped at all. But I did looked for a new therapist again and now I finally found one that really helps me.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

Never been is one, but i really would love to attempt something of this nature.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Marleywhite said:


> Boring. They just ask me private questions like: " are you retarded?", " Do you do drugs?", and " Are you a virgin?"


None of my therapist has ever asked me if I was a virgin. Or anything about relations, boyfriends. While I was/am in that age that it's suppose to be a big part of your life. I wonder why none of them ever asked me about those things. They must think it wasn't neccessary because they thought I could never get a boyfriend :sus


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Gurosan said:


> Never been is one, but i really would love to attempt something of this nature.


It's not worth it, don't get yourself involved with those psychopaths.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

they'll probably ask a lot of questions about why you are in therapy, what you hope to get out of therapy, and things like that.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

That would have been 32 years ago. It would be interesting if I could remember it. The whole thing was completely useless, which I think it is important to know.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> It's not worth it, don't get yourself involved with those psychopaths.


I wish with all my heart that Solomon's Tomb was wrong. Unfortunately, I know he is correct.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my first therapy session was when i was 6 or 7. i dont remember, but i think it involved playing with toys :b


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Therapy's main benefit for the 1 therapist I had was relief. Relief from having to keep all the secrets and stuff you would never admit in. But otherwise, that therapist didnt get me or SA at all...


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

"You are going to sleep here, this is where you sleep."


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Marleywhite said:


> Boring. They just ask me private questions like: " are you retarded?", " Do you do drugs?", and " Are you a virgin?"


That reminds me of something. One of my therapists -- and I had lots -- wanted to know specifics about what turned me on sexually. E.g., if there were any articles of clothing that turned me on. And he really seemed to appreciate detail. At the time, I had no idea how that was supposed to help me with anxiety or any other problem I have. I still don't know.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

I was 8. so I don't really remember.


----------



## MadDogTen (Sep 6, 2012)

I whet only ~1 Year ago (Possibly less), and they basically start off with asking personal questions, and any issues you think you have (and to explain why).

Other than that, it really depends on the person you get as your therapist.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

They said they won't give me meds because I am a light itself :b


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> It's not worth it, don't get yourself involved with those psychopaths.


I also thought that, after 6 years of seeing differents therapist who didn't helped me at all. And of some you really thought they should see a therapist :no

But they are not all ''psychopaths''. Now I have a therapist who is ''normal'' and really helps me. I'm doing things now, that would give me panic attacks a year ago.
But unfortenatally most are bad.


----------



## michelle86 (Sep 8, 2012)

hey socialdrugs - I am going to write you a private message because it's personal/i'm shy and feeling weird about it and I don't even want to write it on here, but I do want to help


----------



## dustin2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

For me it was annoying. My therapist was female, I'm pretty sure conservative, and she couldn't even remember the names of my friends as I was telling her about my life, or keep any details straight. She also forgot almost everything we had talked about inbetween sessions (1/week) She gave me homework assignments but I never did them because I thought she underestimated me and what I could actually do.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

dustin2012 said:


> For me it was annoying. My therapist was female, I'm pretty sure conservative, and she couldn't even remember the names of my friends as I was telling her about my life, or keep any details straight. She also forgot almost everything we had talked about inbetween sessions (1/week) She gave me homework assignments but I never did them because I thought she underestimated me and what I could actually do.


That's bad. I also had a therapist like that once. The one I have now is so much better. She remembers even things I forgot I had told her.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I had an 'intake' session first in which I was asked a lot of different things but at least 2 or 3 different people. I talked with my therapist about things in a general sort of way for an hour or so that day where she typed down my words. My 1st actual session was the next week and it was okay. Again, a lot introductory things. I was still nervous about the whole thing and doubtful. These days however I look forward to my weekly sessions and talking with my therapist. I don't feel awkward or nervous around her anymore and that's always good.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I was 15 when I saw my first therapist. He gave me a lot of those tests...the "inkblot" pictures, and this multiple choice test with about 200 questions. I remember he asked a lot of personal questions. In my experience, they don't all do that though. Good luck to you, I hope it helps you.


----------

